# Thread Revival



## willkat98 (Nov 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the forum "rules" (even if not stated) are on Thread Revival.

I am one who likes to search the forum, rather than continually starting new threads with questions that might have answers already addressed.  So while searching, I might find something to add to an old post.  That way, more information is contained in fewer threads.

I am in some forums that try to get everyone to do this, and I am in other forums where people complain about ressurecting old threads.

Any "feel" for how this goes here?

Just want to go with the right "flow"  :?


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 4, 2005)

yo willkat dude,
i dont know the official position 
of this great place.

both sides of this coin have good points.

personally ,i like to come here and read new postings.
it seems more homey and friendly that way to me.

i also like how you can go to specific threads[such as chuck roast]


----------

